# Traffic



## goldie (29. Sep 2007)

Hallo,
ich würde mittels Java gerne unter Windows den Traffic ermitteln der über eine Netzwerkkarte läuft. Welche Möglichkeiten habe ich denn da?


Oder sollte ich lieber eine andere Programmiersprache benutzen?


MfG

goldie


----------



## jPat (1. Okt 2007)

Welche möglichkeiten hast du denn in den Anderen Programiersprachen?


----------



## tuxedo (1. Okt 2007)

Mit Java geht das entweder 

a) via JNI und einem entsprechenden C/C++ Gegenstück
b) mit JPcap, einem bereits auf Java gewrappten C/C++ Packet-Capture-Treiber für Windows.

Sofern du aus Deutschland kommst, solltest du dich vorher vielleicht bei unserer tollen Regierung bedanken dass du Pcap eigentlich nicht nutzen darfst, bzw. dich sogar strafbar machst. Siehe auch: http://www.java-forum.org/de/viewtopic.php?t=56370

- Alex


----------

